# Co przed gentoo?:D

## Eko

Co zazwyczaj spożywacie/zażywacie/konsumujecie podczas pracy przy gentoo ?? :Very Happy: 

Ja osobiscie duze ilosci roślin leczniczych w różnych postaciach zwłaszcza kiedy przyglądam się kompilacji  :Very Happy:  A wy ? :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Herbatka w przeróżnej postaci i ogromnych ilościach. Kawa też  :Wink:  Do tego jakieś ciastka, cukierki, kanapka, czy cokolwiek co nie uciekało zbyt szybko   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

"dopalaczy" nie bardzo w sensie samego Gentoo, bo się ciężko potem myśli, ale jeśli by rozważać jakąś partyjkę w StarCraft'a, UT, etc zwłaszcza na lan party to nie pogardzę browarkiem czy czymś mocniejszym  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

Myslałem, że topic będzie doczytył, czego używaliśmy przed gentoo  :Razz: 

A co do pytania, to głównie kawa   :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

kawa, ale marzy mi się w kubasie z logiem gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## timor

Ja dosłownie w tej chwili: kawa i ciacho  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

herbatka i czekoladka  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

pepsi i truffes

----------

## Redhot

Bułka z masłem.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeśny dzban - wino za 5,- PLN w foli. Dostępny w każdej Żabce.

----------

## BeteNoire

Miód pitny korzenny albo Dębowe mocne  :Razz: 

Duszone warzywa ze smażonymi paluszkami rybnymi :]

----------

## Yatmai

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jeśny dzban - wino za 5,- PLN w foli. Dostępny w każdej Żabce.

 

5PLN ?? Kuuurna to strasznie podrożało  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Jabłuszko Sandomierskie tańsze jest :]

----------

## rad_kk

 *Quote:*   

> Co zazwyczaj spożywacie/zażywacie/konsumujecie podczas pracy przy gentoo ?? 

 

Herbatka[Melisa+Mięta]  :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Jeśny dzban - wino za 5,- PLN w foli. Dostępny w każdej Żabce. 
> 
> 5PLN ?? Kuuurna to strasznie podrożało 

 

Phi, toż to rarytas, dla prawdziwych koneserów! Tego, nie wypijesz nawet bez kubeczków. :d

----------

## Yatmai

Za "moich czasów" to stało 3.60, góra 3.90zł  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

wódka

1. Krakowska

2. Żoładkowa z miętą - w pracy bo nie smierdzi

3. Bols

4. Absolwent

5. Pozostałe

browar w każdej ilości

0. Staropolskie mocne - na rozruch

1. Ciechanowskie czerwone

2. Żywe

3. Carlsberg

4. Haranaś

----------

## 13Homer

Zazwyczaj to nic, laptop jednak trochę kosztuje.

Ale jak jest chłodniej, to czasami gorącą herbatę w kubku z napisem "Unia Polityki Realnej".

----------

## Dagger

hmmmmmmmmmm kawa

----------

## mistix

Ja osobiście bardzo rzadko coś jem lub pije podczas pracy. To z tego względu, że jak pracuje to zazwyczaj jak maniak i zapominam o wszystkim innym tzn. głodzie, zmęczeniu i innych takich. A tak ogólnie to wyznaję zasadę, że jak chce coś zjeść lub się napić to idę do jadalni bo od tego ją mam  :Smile:  No i nie zafajdam sobie laptopa.

----------

## Poe

jezeli cokolwiek to

kawa (ostatnio uwielbiam połączenie gorącej czekolady z mlekiem i espresso)

soki 

pepsi/cola z cytryną

sporadycznie herbata z dużą ilością miodu i cytryny

jedzeniowo wszelkiego rodzaju czekoladki, ciasteczka, cukierki itp  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> jedzeniowo wszelkiego rodzaju czekoladki, ciasteczka, cukierki itp 

 

Dupsko Ci urośnie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Gdyby był kobietą to i owszem, ale jakoś faceci takich problemów nie mają  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   jedzeniowo wszelkiego rodzaju czekoladki, ciasteczka, cukierki itp  
> 
> Dupsko Ci urośnie 

 

skoro do tej pory nie urosło, to nie urośnie juz  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

Przy komputerze prawie zawsze herbata lub ewentualnie jakiś sok. Za kawą nie przepadam, piję tylko podczas nocnego "kucia".

Nie jem nad samą klawiaturą, bo nie chce mi się potem czyścić. Pochłaniam wszystko co zawiera czekoladę/orzechy. Czas jednak zmienić dietę bo współczynnik BMI nieznacznie przekroczył wartość 25...

----------

## 13Homer

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Czas jednak zmienić dietę bo współczynnik BMI nieznacznie przekroczył wartość 25...

 

O! Bardzo dobry temat na kolejny wątek o linuksowcach: "Jaki masz współczynnik BMI?".

----------

## SlashBeast

A mój BMI to 23.5, nie jest źle.

----------

## c2p

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   Czas jednak zmienić dietę bo współczynnik BMI nieznacznie przekroczył wartość 25... 
> 
> O! Bardzo dobry temat na kolejny wątek o linuksowcach: "Jaki masz współczynnik BMI?".

 

Wyniki mogą być naprawdę zaskakujące...

----------

## Bialy

To co mama zrobi  :Very Happy: 

Szkoda ze akademik mam 60km od domu :/

----------

## c2p

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Szkoda ze akademik mam 60km od domu :/

 

Ja mam 208km do domu.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> To co mama zrobi 

 

Mama jak zwykle narobi domowych obiadków, żeby synek na tych studiach w lodówce miał coś oprócz światła  :Wink: .

----------

## Eeeyeore

Wracając do tematu:

Większość z was jest jak zwierzęta, a mianowicie

PIJECIE WODĘ

----------

## mistix

Hmm, przecież to nic złego. Lepiej pić wodę niż truć się różnymi trunkami czy odrdzewiaczami pokroju Pepsi, Cola etc

----------

## Bialy

Ja tam pije piwo. Jest zdrowsze niz woda, a pozatym jest pasteryzowane  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pryka

może i zdrowsze jedno lub dwa na tydzień w innych przepadkach tylko szkodzi

----------

## m010ch

Kawa!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Kawa/herbata/woda (koniecznie gazowana:P) czasami jakieś odrdzewiacze typu cola, czasami tanie lemonki (typu Trzy cytryny  :Wink:  ) 

A w tym momencie - Cola z rumem i cytryną :]

A cukierki od Mikołaja się już skończyły  :Sad: 

----------

## andrzejk

Herbatka i Cola. Napój dodający skrzydeł jak przestaje nadążać za tym co widzę na ekranie  :Wink: 

Czasami to rzadziej - pewien złocisty napój w ślicznym kufelku z napisem Gentoo Linux.

----------

## kurak

To co zwykle studenci, zupka chińska i piwo..

----------

## Eeeyeore

Dwa piwa na tydzień szkodzą? - chyba na dzień..., żołądek potrafią podrażnić, że tak mało...

http://www.rofl.to/cool-tricks-to-remove-bottle-tops

Spróbujcie numeru z płyta CD - działa ale tylko na piwach...

A tak miedzy nami, to trzeba się uczyć kultury picia podczas pracy z gentoo  :Smile: 

Najpierw trzeba wybrać swój ulubiony trunek:

http://img.otvali.ru/2007/08/21509_s__muzej_vodki_2.jpg

A później wybrać zakąskę

http://www.tofun.ru/2007/10/15/kak_podajut_sushi_v_odnom_japonskom_restorane_21_foto.html

----------

## Yatmai

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> http://www.rofl.to/cool-tricks-to-remove-bottle-tops
> 
> Spróbujcie numeru z płyta CD - działa ale tylko na piwach...

 

Kurna coś mi nie chciało wyjść... Wziąłem hdd i poszło od strzału  :Very Happy: 

----------

